# Cup North Caption Competition



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Caption competition

Runs til wednesday 8 pm

winner get a bag of cup north blend !!!

Cheers Boots ( Not Urban , moved from cup north thread )


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The second one has a miniature man in it for a start off.
> 
> Or is he dead?
> 
> ...


It's the cup North Olympics. Patrick's trying to beat the mythos in the staring out contest, the bearded dude has just finished 20 reps with the tamper lift as the dude in the background is about to start the coffee sack dead lift.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rather than scratch his balls, Patrick decided his chin would be more suitable


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 9999


The Manchester Met call upon the services of Detective Kidd after drawing a blank on a particularly tricky murder case.

After quickly surveying the crime scene he concludes that it was death at the Mythos, with the giant bottle of Cravendale. Find out if Coopers have an alibi!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone else think that fellas arm looks a little freaky??

Im having nightmares tonight.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Anyone else think that fellas arm looks a little freaky??
> 
> Im having nightmares tonight.


Which one?

The blurry Jeremy Beadle one or Patrick's left arm that appears to have a right hand on it?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good point, must be a northern thing!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ok all moved here

have fun


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

"So where d' ya put the coins in then son?"


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

"So Doctor, what you're telling me is: if I'd have bought an L1 instead, I could have halted the effects of the mysterious arm-withering syndrome?"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So adjusting a Mythos....

We went coarser and it took my right hand clean off.

Coarser again and it had your arm.

And coarser still and it killed the fella behind us.

......I think finer is the way to go.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

"How can I sneak this into my car boot without arousing suspicion.?"


----------



## nobeans (Aug 11, 2014)

"So which button do I press to get a pumpkin spice latte?..."


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

"These aren't the droids you're looking for"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Patrick pondered if his caffeine-induced hallucinations had got the better of him. Was the bearded deity real? Had the guy in the corner also tasted that suspicious looking Robusta?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Patrick stubbornly refused to join in the pre-coffee Heads, Shoulders, Knees and Toes sing-song blaming a twisted ankle from his usual pre-espresso Hokey-Cokey routine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How on earth did you know that?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How on earth did you know that?


I had spies watching you to determine the secret to the unfeasibly high TDS% as clearly it's black magic and not technique and equipment at work ;-)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It wasn't a good first outing for the Nuova Simonelli android baristas, unit #1 shut down early into the proceedings, unit 2 was stuck in repetitive loop at faster than the eye could behold...."Let me show you the Black Eagle...Eagle...Eagle...Eagle..."...Patrick's patience was wearing thin.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

your friend in the corner say's it (tastes like mud) Well it was Ground this morning.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

"I can see your problem, and I appreciate what you say about the coffee eventually ends up in the knock drawer , but have you ever thought what this other machine is for ?

"we are not worthy! We are not worthy!"


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

To Patrick, the Interociter seemed a lot simpler than a Mythos.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

So where does the Kenco go?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

The retina scan to load my grind profile is not working


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

'Mmmmmmm, now what did it say on that forum thread about pulling the God shot?'


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Patrick wondered had he gone a little too far switching out the beans in the hopper for lavazza as his victim threw up in the corner.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 10014


The random customs cavity search was unearthing a record haul of coffee equipment contraband.

"The avoidance of import duty has plunged to new depths....." pondered border guard Kidd!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> "These aren't the droids you're looking for"


Winner Fran

Congrats


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations frandavi99 - a great caption.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

